# Car wont go over 2 RPM or 62 PMH Help!!!



## Sir (Dec 7, 2005)

Yo sup new kid on the block my name is nick and im new to the forum. I just bought a 2003 Nissan sentra ser spec v at a car auction that was crashed in the front left corner. Fixed it but when I was about to drive the car it wont go over 2.3 RPM or 60 mph in 6th gear. this dude told me to change the mass airflow sensor (non-returnable $500!!!) which I did but the nothing changed. The car itself has aftermarket headers, intake, exhaust. It also had NOS and a big ass audio system but both were ripped out. I opened up the cars computer and could tell someone messed with it because there were many wires taped together with electric tape. About ten wires lead from the computer to the cabin and are all cut under the storage compartment (the big one in front of the passenger seat). I need help anyone got any advice?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

My Altima did something kinda similar, but no cut wires or anything like that. My Mass Airflow went out, resulting in the MIL to come on and the car went into "safe mode". When in safe mode the car will not go over 2500 RPM. Sounds to me like your car is in safe mode, if the MIL is on, have the codes pulled and post them. G/L


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sounds like your car is running in limp (safe) mode.


----------



## Sir (Dec 7, 2005)

*How do i get my car out of safe limp mode?*

How do i get my car out of safe limp mode?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

so you bought a modded, crashed Spec V? And you somehow expect it to run well?

the car is in safe mode. Reset the ECU with the new MAF sensor. (unplug the battery for 10 mins). If that doesn't solve it, the problem is deeper, and likely more expensive.

I have a feeling you're going to wish you didn't buy that car very soon.


----------



## Sir (Dec 7, 2005)

Damn that sucks thats exactly what the dealer told me! anybody wanna buy it? 32000 mi $5,500


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

I experienced the same thing last night, I turned the engine off and back on (without turning it off all the way...taking the key out of the ignition and all) and it kept happening, after I got to where I was going I fully turned it off and left it for about 5 mins then tried it again and it hasn't happened again yet...


----------



## Sir (Dec 7, 2005)

Weird bu I tried everything like that and the car still doesn’t work some people told me its in “limp” mode so I’m wonderin how to get it out of that


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

With my Altima, all I did is replace the MAS and clear the codes. But in your case it sounds to me like it's going to be a little more complicated than that. If you can go in and correct all the problems and clear the cades the car should came right out of limp mode. I think...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sir said:


> Weird bu I tried everything like that and the car still doesn’t work some people told me its in “limp” mode so I’m wonderin how to get it out of that


We told you, FIX OR REPLACE the MAF!!!!!!!! The car will run in limp mode because of the MAF or ECU. Try and find a used MAF and swap it in place, it may be a cheap and easy fix. 

What I DON'T understand is why you would buy a car that needs work without having the knowledge or being willing to fix the items that need to be fixed...


----------



## Sir (Dec 7, 2005)

I did replace the MAF (mass airflow) sensor but same thing. Also as i stated before i bought the car from an auto auction and don't know it' previous history exept what carfax told me which was basically nothin. I guess i took my chances and got burned. if any one has a 2003 spec v can u plz look under the big storage compartment than is in the front of the passenger seat take off the black plastic cover on the right and look where the cords from the ECU lead. Mine are cut off by the passenger seat.


----------



## jfet (Aug 25, 2005)

What state do you live in? I might buy it.


----------



## Sir (Dec 7, 2005)

I live in Everett, Washington (close to Seattle)


----------



## jfet (Aug 25, 2005)

Too much in shipping. Hope you get some help. You could just for starters look and match up the colors of the wires that have been spliced. You would have to trace down each one. I hope you know how to solder. Good luck


----------



## Sir (Dec 7, 2005)

Too much shit not enough money ya know what i mean but it sounds like ill have to do that already took out halfo uf the dash and interior. looks worse than i thought


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Sell it. And disconnecting the battery doesnt clear codes, you need to do the pedal trick or have Autozone pull and clear them. Record what they are as you are probably tlking about a lot more than what you expect. It sounds like the previous owner had a ghettorigged AFC and did not sodder. You need to post pics of that tho for more analysis.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

I have a slightly used MAF off my old spec-v. If you want it PM me.


----------



## Sir (Dec 7, 2005)

I fixed my ride! just had to match 2 wires in the car's computer. (wire to 
NOS was connected to some other one) car drives like crazy. Wheel spin in 3rd gear! Tanks for all the help


----------



## Squirrel_Meat (Sep 4, 2005)

Sir said:


> I live in Everett, Washington (close to Seattle)


shit im from bellingham, if u need help i got some boys that know that shit like the back of their hands


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Sir said:


> Damn that sucks thats exactly what the dealer told me! anybody wanna buy it? 32000 mi $5,500





Sir said:


> I fixed my ride! just had to match 2 wires in the car's computer. (wire to
> NOS was connected to some other one) car drives like crazy. Wheel spin in 3rd gear! Tanks for all the help


Shit and I just wanted to buy the car :thumbup: 

Congrats on the fix


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

you still need to clear the codes. I agree with zac that the afc was gettorigged


----------

